# linode under ddos for past 2 days



## willie (Sep 5, 2016)

https://status.linode.com/


Wow it's ugly.


----------



## lowesthost (Sep 5, 2016)

They have been a target more than once someone has a big beef with them and since the last round they have completely revamped there DDOS protection strategy.  So even having DDOS protection is no guarantee of anything. some asshole can still take you down


----------



## Hxxx (Sep 5, 2016)

Yep its seems that is a very personal beef.


----------



## TechVM (Sep 5, 2016)

lowesthost said:


> So even having DDOS protection is no guarantee of anything. some asshole can still take you down





If DDoS mitigation is used correctly then it is a viable solution to mitigation REGULAR downtime. HOWEVER most people just automatically assume "DDoS mitigation=bulletproofed protection".    


But the reality is that mitigation (that *actually works* that is) is an arm and leg even for a few mere Gbps. With this in mind it smarter to invest into mitigation to deter enough DDoS attacks that you won't be down frequently. Of course a few big attacks will "fly" however eventually the "ammos" will runs out.


----------



## wlanboy (Sep 5, 2016)

That's true. It is all about to get too expensive to be a regular DDoS target.


----------



## VPSCorey (Sep 5, 2016)

DDOS protection does nothing if the attacker is familiar with your network.  If they know all your application ports etc etc they can custom craft attack after attack making more sophisticated ddos protection methods a necessity.  Large enterprises can not depend on auto mode, but there is some protection with netflow monitoring and having anything out of the norm filtered if it's causing a problem.


----------



## fm7 (Sep 9, 2016)

How To Make Enemies 


June 16, 2016


"According to a study by CloudHarmony, Linode is the 4th largest cloud provider to the top 10,000 Alexa websites, following only Amazon, Rackspace, and IBM.


...


"As a token of our gratitude, we’re announcing free RAM upgrades for both new and existing customers. Here’s the breakdown:


Old Plan


 


New Plan


Price


Linode 1 GB


->


Linode 2 GB


 $10/mo ($0.015/hr)


Linode 2 GB


->


Linode 4 GB


 $20/mo ($0.03/hr)


https://blog.linode.com/2016/06/16/linodes-13th-birthday-gifts-for-all/


----------



## jeff2600 (Sep 26, 2016)

willie said:


> https://status.linode.com/
> 
> 
> Wow it's ugly.



Yeah, it is... But, you won't necessarily be affected if you're within a ddos attacked location. We've had multiple times been notified for a ddos related issue, but in most cases all our VMs remained online. I'd say 1 out of 10 incidents actually affected a running VM.


----------



## PrivateColo Joe (Sep 26, 2016)

Loads of host have been having problems with ddosing the last week or so. Awhile back linode reevaluated the ddos system they had because of some major ddosing I'm not sure how it is now though.


----------

